# Tchaikovsky's Suicide Note? - My Favorite Classical Music



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/tchaikovskys-suicide-note/


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

If you want to discuss this you should write a post here not use it as a gateway site. In any case I don't believe Tchaikovsky left any suicide note.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Count me in the camp that doesn't believe Symphony No. 6 was a "suicide note". 

The third movement march is one of the most extroverted pieces I know. Annoyingly, in live performance, the music must halt after it is played due to the idiotic, spontaneous applause that always follows its ending.

The way to avoid this disruption of course is to play the beginning of the fourth movement "attacca" after the termination of the third movement, to help cease the ridiculous applause.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Annoyingly, in live performance, the music must halt after it is played due to the idiotic, spontaneous applause that always follows its ending.
> 
> The way to avoid this disruption of course is to play the beginning of the fourth movement "attacca" after the termination of the third movement, to help cease the ridiculous applause.


No disrespect, but wouldn't it be easier just to bind the audience into their chairs so they can't clap? :devil:


----------



## Goddess Yuja Wang (Aug 8, 2017)

Kivimees said:


> No disrespect, but wouldn't it be easier just to bind the audience into their chairs so they can't clap? :devil:


Let's not forget to also gag them, so they can't whisper or talk and especially not cough. I'm serious


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/tchaikovskys-suicide-note/


what a load of nonsense.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> No disrespect, but wouldn't it be easier just to bind the audience into their chairs so they can't clap? :devil:


Civil rights issues.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Count me in the camp that doesn't believe Symphony No. 6 was a "suicide note".
> 
> The third movement march is one of the most extroverted pieces I know. Annoyingly, in live performance, the music must halt after it is played due to the idiotic, spontaneous applause that always follows its ending.
> 
> The way to avoid this disruption of course is to play the beginning of the fourth movement "attacca" after the termination of the third movement, to help cease the ridiculous applause.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/tchaikovskys-suicide-note/


What a utter rubbish, nothing is proven.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I really have not the faintest idea what this is about it must be a joke as Tchaikovsky is alive and well living on Venus with Anne of green gables.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> I really have not the faintest idea what this is about it must be a joke as Tchaikovsky is alive and well living on Venus with Anne of green gables.


Sometimes he even comes back. I saw him in the supermarket on Wednesday.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> Sometimes he even comes back. I saw him in the supermarket on Wednesday.


Yes so I have heard and all ways has a giggle of young girls in tow.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And OP is only laughing, till he / she find the next announcement.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Once again trotting out the rebuttal, which appears whenever this misinformation about Tchaikvosky's is reincarnated:

The earliest identified written source of the Tchaikovsky suicide rumor is in the as yet unpublished memoirs of one R.A. Mooser, a Swiss writer on music who arrived in St. Petersburg in 1896, well after the composer's death. He was never accepted in the musical circles of the city and Alexander Poznansky, Tchaikovsky's biographer, suggests that this outsider status motivated him to pose as someone with juicy inside knowledge. He claims to have first heard the rumor from an unidentified critic at the _St. Petersburg Zeitung_. Later he claims to have heard it again from Riccardo Drigo, the ballet conductor at the Mariinsky Theater, and Alexander Glazunov. Since neither of these people could possibly have had any first hand knowledge of the alleged suicide, Mooser's report - even if his highly unlikely claims about Drigo and Glazunov are true - is at best third hand gossip written by a nonentity. Please let this ridiculous story DIE!

Also, the time surrounding the composition, premiere and resounding success of the Pathetique Symphony was a happy and satisfying one for Tchaikovsky, who by that time seems to have come to amicable terms with his sexuality.


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

The link you post is spam? Allowed on this forum I don't know..


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Honeger said:


> The link you post is spam? Allowed on this forum I don't know..


Not really no, more kind of , I like and that's it, till next week.


----------

